# Auf Wiedersehen, I'm off to Munich!



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Well today is the day! :thumbup:

After months of planning and grueling anticipation we leave today at 5:15pm direct Lufthansa flight, Charlotte - Munich.

I travel quite often and categorize my travel as "light" or "heavy".

Light is no briefcase, no laptop, minimal change of clothes, and a point and shoot camera.
This trip is Heavy, but I think it is worth it: laptop, D-SLR, HDV camcorder. UGH

Special thanks to Jspira, Agent99, Me530, Herschel, jjclyde, and many others who offered public and private answers to my querries.

DPN, we will see you at Dingolfing 14:00 on Friday!

Although I have driven in Germany, it has never been in my very own new car, so that will be a thrill. As a perfect send off, History International channel last night had a 1 hour show on the Autobahn. RUF 911 running 212mph :bigpimp:

Placeholder site up now:

http://homepage.mac.com/mulls/ED/

Updated regularly (at least daily) as time permits. To make things easier, I will bump this thread when updates to the site occur.

Best Regards,
-Grey


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Enjoy your trip! With all that hardware, there are high expectations for great pictures.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Good luck and enjoy! :thumbup: 

Wished I was doing another ED.


----------



## x3Bruin (Oct 8, 2005)

Have fun! Looking forward to the pics...:thumbup:


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Have a great trip, we look forward to hearing all about it!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

mullman said:


> Special thanks to Jspira, Agent99, Me530, Herschel, jjclyde, and many others who offered public and private answers to my querries.


You are most welcome. Have a great trip! Looking forward to many Fotos!


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

*Have a great vacation!*

Take lots of pics, and enjoy the ride!


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Good luck and enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## WHM (Nov 25, 2005)

*Good Luck Son*

That's my boy, talk to you from Munich tomorrow ...:drive: Tell Craig hello from your mom and I.


----------



## smokeminside (Aug 5, 2004)

*Congrats!*

Have a great, safe trip, and let us know where you get your oil changed!


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

bump! How about this for coming in under 12 hrs?










Day 1 pics here:

http://homepage.mac.com/mulls/ED/


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Congrats, and nice pictures. :thumbup: 


.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Looking good! Car is awesome!


----------



## Zauberhias (Jun 28, 2005)

*Welcome*

Nice looking pic and welcome to Munich!
Have fun on your trip to DGF tomorrow.

Nice to have some NC people here (I've been to Durham and traveled 1992 Blue Ridge Parkway)


----------



## x3Bruin (Oct 8, 2005)

Congrats on the car! :thumbup: 

Jenny the delivery girl is cute!... :wow:


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

x3Bruin said:


> Congrats on the car! :thumbup:
> 
> Jenny the delivery girl is cute!... :wow:


HAHA, the car intro was quite vague, but she was really nice.
She told us at the end she had only been there something like 6 weeks.

Good thing my CA is actually my best friend + traveling partner this time.
It would have taken me some time to get the Nav addresses entered after being up all night on the flight.
It is odd, I usually sleep very well on those flights, yet I hardly slept a wink.

Few thoughts as I sit here awake at 2.03am local time.

NAV disc = LIFESAVER. Got us through downtown crowded Munich perfectly.
Funnest car gadget do far, IMHO is HUD. You never have to take your eyes of the road.

Bluetooth in car sapped my fresh Razr battery dry in short time, I may have to look into installing the powered cradle in the armrest.

We'll be hitting the hotel's breakfast in a few hrs then meeting my cousin for a few assorted BMW sites, and then Dingolfing.

Over and out


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Great photos - congratulations (esp. on such good complaince with the 12-hour rule).


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

mullman said:


> (I _LOVE_ the assorted cold meats and cheeses + fruit breakfast in Europe compared to the IHOP American breakfast :rofl: )


That (cold meats, cheese, fruit, müesli) is breakfast at my house normally!


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

With yogurt and bread too right?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

lilskel said:


> With yogurt and bread too right?


Of course! Even if we spell it Joghurt und Brot. Don't forget some smoked fish and marmelade.


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

Wow, congrats. You're all dressed up. I'm be meeting my baby in shorts and sneakers most likely.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

afshawnt said:


> Wow, congrats. You're all dressed up. I'm be meeting my baby in shorts and sneakers most likely.


Well, maybe not.


*Daily Details for
Munich, Germany*


*******>*******>
********>********>

 Today Sat, May 13 Sun, May 14 Mon, May 15 Tue, May 16 Wed, May 17 Thu, May 18 Fri, May 19 Sat, May 20 Sun, May 21 
*******>*******>
********>********>
*Day**Night* 
*******>*******>
<TD vAlign=top align=middle bgColor=#f6f1d4>










Showers
High
*69°F*

Precip
60%

*******>*******>
********>********>

Wind:*WNW 10 mph*Max. Humidity:*71%*UV Index:*5 Moderate*
*******>*******>
********>********>

 Sunrise:*5:32 AM Local Time*Avg. High:*64°F*Record High:*N/A*
*******>*******>
********>********>Last Updated Friday, May 12, 5:20 AM Local Time


*******>*******>


<TD vAlign=top align=middle bgColor=#ecf0fc>










Scattered Showers
Overnight Low
*51°F*

Precip
60%

*******>*******>
********>********>

Wind:*SW 3 mph*Max. Humidity:*78%*
*******>*******>
********>********>

 Sunset:*8:48 PM Local Time*Avg. Low:*45°F*Record Low:*N/A*
*******>*******>
********>********>

[/TD]
********>********>
[/TD]
********>********>


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

Yeah I definately won't be dressed up...jeans and a polo shirt probably..at least this time I'll have already had 2 nights to adjust to the time difference before picking up - compared to my first ed getting there in the morning and picking up the car half dead in the afternoon, jumping on the autobahn for my first time going 100mph to Ingolstadt without eating and not coming home until 11pm...that was a mess


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

bump...

exciting day.
M Studio, ect.
Saw many E90 M3s in testing as well as many skunkworks projects - no photos of course.

Fate (relative who works at BMW) got us an M6 to drive ALL DAY.
Yes, it goes 168 indicated mph on the HUD at the rev limiter (~270 kph indicated).
Yes it goes through 100 octane Shell in a $$$ hurry.
Yes it was fun.

Out to dinner, more later. Dingolfing was awesome and driving there in an M6 even better!


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

HoLy ****


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Oh My God!!!! Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## slugdriver (Dec 30, 2005)

Brother your pictures rock!! And the M-6, hot damn!!


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

All I can saw is WOW!!!!


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

bump,

More pics of day two here:

http://homepage.mac.com/mulls/ED/

Touring and eating lunch at BMW M was amazing, unfortunately no pics allowed.
Dingolfing was a dream in manufacturing.

You may have to hit reload on your browser a few times.

We had to turn in the M6 tonight.

Its 0323 local time and I am going to bed...

Tomorrow back in my car heading south to the mts.


----------



## x3Bruin (Oct 8, 2005)

The pic with the dead bugs on the front license plate is hilarious... thats what mine looked like after driving 100MPH for an hour in Italy...it was covered, as well as the windshield :rofl:


----------



## chicagolab (Feb 20, 2006)

*m6*

what a great day it must have been with that m6, makes all envious, great pics keep em coming.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

bump!

http://homepage.mac.com/mulls/ED/

Headed south to the mountains today: Mittenwald, Garmisch, & Oberammergau.

My little girls had put in requests for wooden flutes, & "German" dresses so I had to make sure and acquire such goods. Think scavenger hunt.

Any other bimmerfesters in Mittenwald today?
A black 525ix parked next to me in one parking lot and up street was a new black M6, both with the ED type plates.

We found an amazing pizzeria up the gravel road going up to the middle ski lift from town. Nav had it mapped!

That is it, turning in to get up early and head back to the USA.

Thanks to all for the advice from ordering (first ED) to trip details.

I will bump the thread in a day or two for some closing comments.


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

Shirtless Man!!! :rofl: :rofl: :bustingup :bustingup


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

These really are great pics. :thumbup: You are setting an impossible standard. I'm starting to wonder if I should even bother taking a camera, let alone a laptop.

I didn't see anyone going up that ladder that is hammered into the rock at the top of the Zugspitze. There were tons of people scampering up and down there when I was there, but there wasn't any snow at the top either.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

:lmao: Highest shirtless man in Germany

Where is this mountain? How far from Munich?


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

lilskel said:


> Where is this mountain? How far from Munich?


Zugspitze is at Garmisch-Partenkirchen, about 90km SW of Munich.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

Kanuck said:


> Zugspitze is at Garmisch-Partenkirchen, about 90km SW of Munich.












I am thinking about stopping on my daytrip to Fussen..is this a good plan? Anything else to do around the area?

I am looking at prices on the website and 45 euro round trip...is it possible to just to go from Eibsee roundtrip instead of the longer train ride?


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

lilskel said:


> I am looking at prices on the website and 45 euro round trip...is it possible to just to go from Eibsee roundtrip instead of the longer train ride?


You can do that, but I don't think it makes any difference to the price.

An alternative we quite enjoyed was a hike through the Partnachklamm Gorge. It is best for a hot day, but there is this roaring river and sheer cliff walls you walk along. About 1km south of the ski stadium, take the Graseck Seilbahn (a chairlift), and get off at the first station. You will then be beside the Forsthaus Graseck. Get a drink here, and get directions to the gorge. You then walk down the gorge back to the top of the Seilbahn. This is quite a bit cheaper than the Zugspitze, maybe 3€.


----------



## WebRover (Dec 21, 2005)

Great pictures. Sounds like a great trip!


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

WebRover said:


> Great pictures. Sounds like a great trip!


:stupid: (I've been wanting to do this. ) Have a great time mullman. The car looks beautiful!


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

mdsbuc said:


> :stupid: (I've been wanting to do this. ) Have a great time mullman. The car looks beautiful!


:stupid: same


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

bump.

Day 4 pics, heading home:

http://homepage.mac.com/mulls/ED/

Anyone recognize their cars in the Harms lot this morning??

Guys, you are much to kind, literally it is nothing to it.
Next time I will NOT bring my laptop and just shoot pics. I shot about 1.5 hrs of HDV and will downmix something in the next week or so and put on the net.

So sad it is over, but I have 600 or so pics and video to keep me company.

Final thoughts on the quick trip in a few days.


----------



## smokeminside (Aug 5, 2004)

Mullman, you're too modest!

Would still like to know where you got your oil changed...really!

Great job...


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

smokeminside said:


> Mullman, you're too modest!
> 
> Would still like to know where you got your oil changed...really!
> 
> Great job...


We put about 500mi on the M6 on Thu and therefore not my my car as originally planned.
I parked my car at Harms with only 300mi on it, so no oil change needed yet. But I will have it changed at my exp at the local dealer around 1K mi.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Kanuck said:


> These really are great pics. :thumbup: You are setting an impossible standard. I'm starting to wonder if I should even bother taking a camera, let alone a laptop.


Thanks for the kind words Kanuck,

Next time I will NOT bring laptop + all that goes with it (wireless router for room, power adapters, ect).

I'd rather just shoot pics and organize when I get home. IMHO I just took too much crap and even carrying my camera/video bag was a pain. On direct flights I check my clothes, so that was not an issue. If it all gets lost, I just buy new ones.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

lilskel said:


> I am thinking about stopping on my daytrip to Fussen..is this a good plan? Anything else to do around the area?
> 
> I am looking at prices on the website and 45 euro round trip...is it possible to just to go from Eibsee roundtrip instead of the longer train ride?


We did the quick trip (10 mins) from Eibsee not wanting to take the 45 min train ride.
Lots of small towns and I see no reason to not be able to squeeze Fussen in there to.

We had been there like 6x before, so decided not to hit it.

The Weisskirche is also a great photo shoot and must see, but we visit it several times in the past.

Personally, being "religious", I like the carvings in Oberamagau and just find it fascinating that someone can have such a craft.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Welcome back mullman!


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Just noticed the stuff about Zugspitze- I liked that trip, but I did think the train ride up there was somewhat expensive.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks Me530,

Good to be back, or is it? :dunno:  
Going to sleep last night, no problem.
I was up and in the office just after 5am EST.

Now redelivery purgatory begins.

Yes, the Zugspitze thing was a little pricey at 45 euros/pp, but something to do.
And someone has to be the highest shirtless man in Germany!


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Wow, nice pics 

-Can anyone visit the M place...or is it only because you knew someone?
-And can anyone get an M to drive? Pay for it? or again because you knew someone only?


Again. very, very nice:thumbup:


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

mullman said:


> Good to be back, or is it? :dunno:


Coming up on a year after my ED, and I'm still trying to decide! 



mullman said:


> And someone has to be the highest shirtless man in Germany!


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Of course! If you stood in the right spot, you could have been the highest shirtless man in Germany and Austria at the same time! :angel:


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

dencoop said:


> Wow, nice pics
> 
> - Can anyone visit the M place...or is it only because you knew someone?
> - And can anyone get an M to drive? Pay for it? or again because you knew someone only?
> ...


Thanks for the kind words.
I will starting editing the video sometime this week and put something together.

Unfortunately I really do not know the answer to your questions since it was my first time at this facility. 
I have only been to the Munich (proper) facilities in the past.

TRUST ME, I am no one special.

My cousin has worked their BMW/mini in various capacities for almost a decade and made the offer when I mentioned that I was ED'ing a BMW. When we arrived at BMW M Gmbh all the paperwork was in my name ( I assumed it would be him checking out the car) and listed me as "press" which I am not  They were embarrassed that we had requested an MZ4 and there was not one available and were "upgraded" to the M6.

An M marketing manager went over the car with me/us and basically told us to have fun and be careful. He words were to the affect that we were irreplaceable but they can make M cars everyday - which I thought was very odd for him to say. I expected something along the lines of "be very very very careful".

By the way test drivers were constantly leaving in all kinds of BMW test mules from the gate of the facility, I know for a fact we were not as hard on the car as they seemed to be.

A strange series of luck which never happens to me. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## smokeminside (Aug 5, 2004)

mullman said:


> We put about 500mi on the M6 on Thu and therefore not my my car as originally planned.
> I parked my car at Harms with only 300mi on it, so no oil change needed yet. But I will have it changed at my exp at the local dealer around 1K mi.


Great job on the write up and pics. Also nice to hear about your decision to NOT bring a laptop. I don't want to, either, but will try to still send pics.

BTW, I figured out my confusion re: the oil change (and sorry to be so fixated on it) but I thought you wrote you were going to change oil in the first one *hundred* miles, not at 1000.

Welcome back.....


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

smokeminside-

I could have made a mistake in not differentiating the two.
In rebuilding vintage BMW motorcycle engines and transmissions I always change the oil in 100 miles. 1000 miles on new cars. Sorry if I was misleading, sometimes typing things in I am not clear - and am a horrible speller!

BTW, I rode in my cousin's X3 3.0d 6 spd M technic and it was wonderful both at low and autobahn speeds.

I'm sure you will love your new car! But yes, IMHO skip the laptop, from now on I will - it is the pics I will concentrate on and not spending 30 mins each night uploading pages...


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

mullman said:


> TRUST ME, I am no one special.


Au contraire, we think you are.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Jspira said:


> Au contraire, we think you are.


WOW, OK...
Just right place, right time, I assure you...


----------



## smokeminside (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks for the explanation...I'm checking to see where we'll be on our ed at 1000 miles, and I'll try to set something up. 

I can't believe you're already back, and you got to drive the M6 AND an X3 in addition to your own car. Thanks for the encouragement about the car... we can't wait!

S


----------



## fdkevin (Feb 5, 2006)

Nice pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------

